# Creaks show pics (Please post here)



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

If you took any pics of to days show please post your pics here for the people that weren't lucky enough to go.

Thank you :notworthy:


----------



## GeckoKingdom (Aug 26, 2010)

*Hey*

I went it was a good show ,

Plenty of leopard geckos snakes chameleons beard dragons etc 

I don't have any pics of the show but I will post some pictures of what I bought


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Saw some more unusual stuff there too. A lovely pair of sunbeam snakes, bamboo rats, mandarin rats, tri-colour hoggies and womas. For those with more modest means there were plenty of house snakes, some radiated rats, Sonoran boas, and some nice little trinkets for only £25. Thats as well as the usual corns, royals, boas, beardies and leos.I didnt buy anything myself, but my daughter came home with a pair of Cuban Knight Anoles.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

As above,there was plenty of unusual species there in addition to the snakes some seldom seen lizards,Japalura splendida (which went before we could grab them) Sandfish skink,Desert Horned Lizards,and a single Turnip -tailed agama which came home with us!
A great show,very well organised and plenty of room to move around.Only hope enough people turned up to make it worthwhile.Well done CREAKS:2thumb:


----------



## metalchris (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome show  left very happy with a an albino hoggie and a lovely vpi axanthic. Saw some truly gorgeous animals (Teg's anacondas and axanthic's were sooo tempting, but alas out out my price range)

It was my first show so had nothing to compare it to, but a fun day was had by all so 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

No piccies yet?
Well I'd best give you mine. I bought a lovely pair of anery corns which appear to be het for everything! Very excited about their future breeding possibilities. Also had a pre-arranged pick up of a mantis male for my lovely lady, breeding will be happening soon for these guys.

This is my Anery girl









My Anery Boy









And my new mantis, he is so very tiny!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

metalchris said:


> Awesome show  left very happy with a an albino hoggie and a lovely vpi axanthic. Saw some truly gorgeous animals (Teg's anacondas and axanthic's were sooo tempting, but alas out out my price range)
> 
> It was my first show so had nothing to compare it to, but a fun day was had by all so 2 thumbs up.


Arnt Tims hoggies stunning :flrt: Weve had an anaconda and axanthic off him already :Na_Na_Na_Na: trying to scrape money for another axanthic :blush:

We were very good and didnt buy anything, we had a table but didnt sell much either, so a good thing we didnt buy.

Shame the show wasnt busier people and table wise, there were plenty of empty tables like people had booked but not turned up. There was nobody with livefood which was a bit dissapointing as I wouldnt have minded some bargian bugs :lol2: But there was a decent variety (most down to the European guy he had lots of stunning animals and a good range!!)


----------



## Seamus (Jul 25, 2009)

Lovely little Male Xenagama I picked up


----------



## Peloquin (Jan 11, 2009)

I know it's a rep show but I usually do ok selling spiderlings. This was the worst ever show for me. Dead quiet, dead boring and sold next to nothing.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got a baby hoggie off Teg. 
will get piccies once she`s settled in, not that she really needs to, she`s that laid back`n`chilled she`s almost comatose 

:2thumb:


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

Peloquin said:


> I know it's a rep show but I usually do ok selling spiderlings. This was the worst ever show for me. Dead quiet, dead boring and sold next to nothing.


Whereabouts was your table, Pel...? That would suck if I had a look at your slings, or even bought a few, but never got the chance to say, "Howdy!"...


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Peloquin said:


> I know it's a rep show but I usually do ok selling spiderlings. This was the worst ever show for me. Dead quiet, dead boring and sold next to nothing.


What table were you at? I had a small person begging me for spiders all day, maybe I should've come bought some and brightened up your day!


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

i bought a Irian Jaya 50% Jaguar Carpet Python, dont have any pics of the show but i can put up some pics of my new addition if you want : victory:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/726766-creaks-kidderminster-show-pictures.html


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Creaks*

Well I must say this was a very good show, with lots of the more unusual species that you rarely see at many of the shows. It's an excellent venue and apart from a few comunication problems early on it was a well organised show that should only go from strength to strength. A pity more customers didn't turn up but you can't expect too much from a relativly young show, but the numbers will grow as this is just going to get bigger.
A big thankyou for all the organisers and helpers at CREAKS for putting the show on for us.: victory:

Regards to all

Graham & Janice


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

With CREAKS it all part of the learning, Yesterday was the most people we've had attend a show - I was on the front door doing admissions for the first stint. If anybody who had tables or attend have any suggestions/comments ideas for improvements please PM or let me know ( I'm the new secretary) or email [email protected] if you'd rather


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I went along to the Show with my lovely Wife Wohic and we both really really enjoyed the Show. The guys at Creaks do a cracking Job as they did yesterday. The Show was airy and spacious and it was nice to see more through the door than the Show last year. It would be nice though to see more people through the door - I'm sure if they did they would of found themselves something nice to buy.

I only have one negative comment to make and for me that is good as I am a moany old sod and that is there was one seller selling what was obviously wild caught Snakes. In my opinion sellers that do this should be banned from trading at UK Shows. The sale of wild caught has to stop at all UK Shows as the selfish people who do this will only end up causing the demise of Reptile Shows in the UK - no excuses needed, just stop it!!!! Perhaps I should of pointed this out to someone, but being the nice chap that I am I did not want to rock the boat.

Well done Creaks.:2thumb:

ps I'll put some photos up in a day or two but very very busy at the moment.


----------



## Peloquin (Jan 11, 2009)

Devi said:


> What table were you at? I had a small person begging me for spiders all day, maybe I should've come bought some and brightened up your day!


I was at the end of the middle isle next to a mate who had a few tanks with Pokies in.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

kato said:


> I went along to the Show with my lovely Wife Wohic and we both really really enjoyed the Show. The guys at Creaks do a cracking Job as they did yesterday. The Show was airy and spacious and it was nice to see more through the door than the Show last year. It would be nice though to see more people through the door - I'm sure if they did they would of found themselves something nice to buy.
> 
> I only have one negative comment to make and for me that is good as I am a moany old sod and that is there was one seller selling what was obviously wild caught Snakes. In my opinion sellers that do this should be banned from trading at UK Shows. The sale of wild caught has to stop at all UK Shows as the selfish people who do this will only end up causing the demise of Reptile Shows in the UK - no excuses needed, just stop it!!!! Perhaps I should of pointed this out to someone, but being the nice chap that I am I did not want to rock the boat.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% 
Seeing Green Iggys for sale gets my blood boiling at the best of times but to see them stuffed in small plastic tubs was disturbing (and ammunition for the Anti's).
Full marks to the organizers though..Top job :2thumb:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

kato said:


> I only have one negative comment to make and for me that is good as I am a moany old sod and that is there was one seller selling what was obviously wild caught Snakes. In my opinion sellers that do this should be banned from trading at UK Shows. The sale of wild caught has to stop at all UK Shows as the selfish people who do this will only end up causing the demise of Reptile Shows in the UK - no excuses needed, just stop it!!!!


Showing my inexperience here, but how could you tell they were wild caught?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Well traffic on the way down was bad, as you can see from below, I also took a couple of bad pics.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I think you took a wrong turn there Pete! I loved the anery greyband in your second pic, I'd not seen greyband kings before!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a great day, done better than i expected sale wise as well concidering it wasnt that busy. Got to say though the hall and layout are excellent with plenty of space to move.
Well done to the organisers for picking this back up after a few months of not really knowing what was happening :2thumb:

cheers
Richie


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Devi said:


> Showing my inexperience here, but how could you tell they were wild caught?


Some species are not successfully bred outside of their natural environment, and there was a species such as this being sold at the show. Basically, having travelled the globe and and experienced reptiles in their natural environment, they were not hard to spot. Others also spotted the same, lets just hope that they were not the anti's or the local Council.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

kato said:


> Some species are not successfully bred outside of their natural environment, and there was a species such as this being sold at the show. Basically, having travelled the globe and and experienced reptiles in their natural environment, they were not hard to spot. Others also spotted the same, lets just hope that they were not the anti's or the local Council.


Ah, I get you. With marine fish we have a similar way of telling, however most of our fish are wild caught, so the situation is slightly different!
Is it safe having wild caught (which I assume are as likely to be as full as parasites as our fish) to be sold so close to cb? Is transmission an issue?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Devi said:


> Ah, I get you. With marine fish we have a similar way of telling, however most of our fish are wild caught, so the situation is slightly different!
> Is it safe having wild caught (which I assume are as likely to be as full as parasites as our fish) to be sold so close to cb? Is transmission an issue?


It's not really down to cross contamination. It's the fact that at UK Shows there are strict guidelines and you are only allowed to sell excess babies from hobbyists(please excuse my poor description) and not Wild Caught. People who breach these rules really are selfish and likely to cause problems for future shows. Being stupid enough to give the anti's fuel can only be a bad thing for our hobby!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Devi said:


> Ah, I get you. With marine fish we have a similar way of telling, however most of our fish are wild caught, so the situation is slightly different!
> Is it safe having wild caught (which I assume are as likely to be as full as parasites as our fish) to be sold so close to cb? Is transmission an issue?


 
To echo Kato, the only way that UK shows can go ahead (due to the law regarding 'pet markets') is if they are club members selling surplus breeding stock.

For this reason, wild caught animals are absolutely prohibited and anyone found to be selling such should be banned from future shows IMO.

PSL holders can sell dry goods without a problem but shouldn't be selling livestock.


I had a good show, managing to sell all the surplus snakes I had plus most of my vivariums (I was the guy with the glasses in the corner selling the complete viv set ups and the exoterra/glass tank rock desert set ups)


Just bought a satnav with some of my proceeds!


----------

